# I guess I'm a ******* - These pics tell all....



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that is adorable!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

so cute, and yes you just might be a *******! lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Those are great! Next thing you know he'll want his own place at the dinner table.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG, that is SO funny! Oh, thank you, I needed that laff. Awesome.:lol:


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those pictures are adorable! He is looking great! 

Just a suggestion (I don't mean to pick you apart) but I would call a farrier ASAP. Make sure a baby's feet stay good is one of the best things you can do for them!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fehr - never fear we are on a tight schedule with our farrier and vet


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

This brought back an old memory for me! When I was maybe 5 or 6 years old, I somehow managed to sneak in my shetland pony into my closet in my room. April happily stayed the night and in the morning when my mom woke me for school there was hell to pay! LOL!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Right on! Glad to hear, didn't mean to sound like a snob, but around here it seems like noone care about their horses feet.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

soooo cute!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely a *******! LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How funny!! I bet that sure was an adventure. Cute pictures though!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Omigod -- hahahahaha ... 

I did this once too with a full grown QH though... my excuse? I was 12 and my sister was 17. Just a couple of really dumb girls! Right through the livingroom, kitchen, pantry and off the front porch!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

**** this is way too cute.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is hilarious! talking about a good shock factor, love it!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww! That is adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder if Cobalt would do some stairs....hmmmmm :lol::wink:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Most horses will go up stairs but in down stairs.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

That is sooo cute! I brought my pony into the house when I was like 12, took a pic and took him right back out. My parents still have no idea!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol that so cute! 
my horse got on our front porch one night, its a miracle he didnt fall through the wood its really old and he is....big boned


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

that is the cutest picture bet your mother was suprised defintly a christmas memory not to be forgotten


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

That's adorable! I wish I could bring my colt in the house, but he's way too big now... My horses like to get up on the back porch when I'm not out there keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You're not a *******....You rolled up the rug in the kitchen...******** would have left it out!!! :lol:

Cute pictures...Not sure I would have done that...but cute neverless.


----------

